# Review: Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 STM by Gordon Laing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2021)

> Gordon from camera labs has completed his review of the Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 STM. The “nifty-fifty” for the RF mount. In this review, Gordon directly compared the RF version to its EF brother and found the RF version to be better, but it should be, it costs twice as much.
> From Gordon:
> It may cost roughly double that of the EF 50mm f1.8 STM, but at around 200 dollars or pounds it becomes by far the cheapest native lens in the RF system to date, making it tempting for anyone looking for a second lens to complement an existing kit-zoom. It’s smaller than the EF version when you take a mirrorless adapter into account, and while the overall style and rendering is similar, the newer RF version is noticeably sharper across more of the frame when wide-open.
> You can watch the full video review above, or you can head on over to CamerLabs for a written review with full resolution samples...



Continue reading...


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 12, 2021)

But where is the 50 1.4. Like, cmon.

$200 or $2000!!!!! Ridiculous


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 13, 2021)

ashmadux said:


> But where is the 50 1.4. Like, cmon.
> 
> $200 or $2000!!!!! Ridiculous



does seem to be rather extreme spread.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 13, 2021)

With other options available to me, I'd use this lens in the same role that I had used the EF 40mm f/2.8 pancake: as a wider option when carrying a telephoto lens. It's slightly longer and heavier than the pancake, but less if you include the EF/RF adapter. It would also work well in the place of a midrange zoom when carrying ultrawide and telephoto lenses. That said, I'll wait until it is available at the refurb store at a discount.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Jan 13, 2021)

He doesn't mention it in the review, but the RF version has considerably more contrast to my eye.


----------

